# Failed



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

damnit. 
hopefully it'll all be fixed by tomorrow. 

the list if anyone is interested
inner tie rods
rear brake line(hard line)
tail light
rear wiper blade








already replaced:
the other rear hardline and hose
right outer tie rod
shocks 
struts
strut mounts
ebrake cables
FPR
bunch of hoses, filters, etc
snow tires 

Anyone got a set of wagon tails that have no cracks, cheap? (hoping to get that one by for now, since they're not exactly a common item)


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

If you are asking about "cheap non-cracked" Quantum Wagon tail light lens; right.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_If you are asking about "cheap non-cracked" Quantum Wagon tail light lens; right.

yup, cheap non-cracked Quantum wagon tail light


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Good luck, eBay but that's not cheap.
Out of my 7 QSW, I have 1 set that is not cracked.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

every junk yard wagon TL I have found has been cracked/broken or "repaired" with epoxy. I've repaired TLs with 2-part epoxy before... you just need to be creative


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

oh and FYI, hard lines can be bought new at NAPA. Check out their freestanding brake line display, they are labeled as "European" or "German", they come in lengths from 8" to 60" and cost about $4-$10


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

hardline is being taken care of right now and my mechanic thinks the inner tierods are fine...


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

not a lot can go wrong with inner tie-rod ends. Unless the rubber is rotten out


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_not a lot can go wrong with inner tie-rod ends. Unless the rubber is rotten out

which I doubt, young kid, just got his inspection lic, I suspect this is the first Quantum he's ever seen before. 
on the tail lights. might bug the dealer can still get 'em new... in germany that is








http://translate.google.com/tr...3Dmqt


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

dang it... no tail lights listed for my 2-door








thanks though, I'm gonna add that site to my favorites

_Modified by Southcross at 11:51 AM 11-20-2008_
nother edit... holly gawd, they sell the hatch shocks for 17.5 Euro

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










_Modified by Southcross at 11:54 AM 11-20-2008_
wow... and they have the steering damper and a LOT of other NLA parts listed. I also love, they have Bilstein rear shocks listed







another "not available here" part

_Modified by Southcross at 11:58 AM 11-20-2008_

And new swaybar bushings










_Modified by Southcross at 12:02 PM 11-20-2008_


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

yeah, you like that one? one of only two places I found that still sell inner tie rods (and a crap load of other NLA items) for my Fuego.


----------



## eurojettanut (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (InSaNeBoY)*

Taillights?
these?
have brandnew pair here. fs. im me !


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

dang it.... why is it I can NEVER find new ones for the 2-door model(s)


----------



## eurojettanut (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

because we had only a hand full of two doors in germany!!!
would love to have one....


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (eurojettanut)*

tail light in question.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

you failed a inspection because of a crack in your reverse light? thats ghey


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_you failed a inspection because of a crack in your reverse light? thats ghey

not just that, rear wiper blade too


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

bad blades can hinder visibility... as well as a "Broken" tail light.... cracked is NOT broken though








man I'm glad I live in Colorado....


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

of course. I'll have new ones on there in due time(tomorrow), front and rear. I love having new wiper blades, getting those aero style one piece ones for the front, those are great in the winter!


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (InSaNeBoY)*

fixed the other tail light. First inspection place never mentioned that one, it was covered with a sticker, but had a hole in it. I don't want anything to keep it from passing inspection next place I try, since everything else is now in perfect shape.
red reflector from a spare Renault Fuego tail light I have... damn near perfect fit.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Good luck, eBay but that's not cheap.
Out of my 7 QSW, I have 1 set that is not cracked.

I have two precious uncracked pairs of tail lights. One pair is on the Q. The other pair is hidden away where you will _never_ be able to find them!
Quick my dear, seal those tails away in THE VAULT!


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (turbinepowered)*

fixed mine, so it's all good. except the inspection shop I went to is moving and won't do my retest. so I had to go spend ANOTHER $15 at a different place that wants me to replace the exhaust pipe attached to the cat. uugh more $$$


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (InSaNeBoY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InSaNeBoY* »_fixed mine, so it's all good. except the inspection shop I went to is moving and won't do my retest. so I had to go spend ANOTHER $15 at a different place that wants me to replace the exhaust pipe attached to the cat. uugh more $$$









This is why I'm eternally grateful I live in the land of no inspections.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

time for a CAT-back exhaust


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

mufflers and all after that mid pipe are new.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_
This is why I'm eternally grateful I live in the land of no inspections.

I lived in SC from about 1994-2005. Unfortunately they just recently started doing the title thing when I left, but I used to be able to show up with a hand written bill of sale and get my cars registered the same day on the cheap. Up here it's a signed title with previous registration and a title search fee of $50 plus plus plus plus plus....and then a crazy inspection. But then I see cars driving around with no ground clearance or rigged HIDs or trucks lifted about 12 inches or fart can mufflers...all with valid inspection stickers and they fail me for wiper blades or something stupid like front suspension because they're unfamiliar with the Audi/VW upper strut mount/bearing system....
That's my rant for the day.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (JohnBarleyCorn)*

that's the way it is here too, inspection wise. over 15 years old and no title needed, just a bill of sale. 
My fuego failed inspection in MA, CO was too high. It passed no problem here


----------



## Jim Rockford (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (InSaNeBoY)*

I have a nice set of tails from a 2wd quantum wagon. Don't know if that's the same. They have the horizontal chrome trim but not on the outer edge like your photo.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Jim Rockford)*

mine is a 2wd wagon and it has(had) that chrome trim, at just the right angle you can still just make it out. both have a date stamp of '84' so guessing those are the OE tails. 
edit: chrome on the outer edge is on the body of the car not the tails. 


_Modified by InSaNeBoY at 9:55 PM 12-2-2008_


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (InSaNeBoY)*

finally! exhaust pipe is in gonna go get me a sticker tomorrow morning. what a PITA http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (InSaNeBoY)*

So are you going to disconnect the exhaust right before the cat once your sticker is on there?


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (JohnBarleyCorn)*

I has sticker


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (InSaNeBoY)*

I wish I had my TD wagon ready...I have to come up there Saturday to drop off an engine...would be a good photo op.


----------

